# Name for rooter



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

What name do you all use when talking about clearing drains?

Rooter
Cable
Snake 
Auger
Etc.

What's the most professional wording. I have always used cabling but many homeowners don't know what that means, any Suggestions


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Cable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the word 'cable' as a verb; _"I cabled the line."_

_"I have to cable the main line in order to clear the stoppage."_


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I use the word 'cable' as a verb; "I cabled the line."
> 
> "I have to cable the main line in order to clear the stoppage."


Same here.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I write the machine I used, "Sewer line was backing up, cleared line with Electric Eel Model C"


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Example ticket....found kitchen drain clogged. Ran +- 65' of 5/8 cable with grease cutter head..... or found main drain clogged, augured line with straight auger.... speaking with the HO I will usually refer to it as snaking so I dont have to explain what auguring or cabling is.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cleared main, 
Give me some money


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I tend to say I rodded the drain line or main line.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The bear said:


> I tend to say I rodded the drain line or main line.


I was starting to think it was just me. I say rod or rodded too....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I say rod or rodded and I call it "the machine". Sometimes I explain to my customers that it's "the biggest baddest, most romping-stomping longest reaching and best torquing machine in it's class" with a big smile on my face.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Ran* cable* through line to *restore flow*


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I say rod or rodded and I call it "the machine". Sometimes I explain to my customers that it's "the biggest baddest, most romping-stomping longest reaching and best torquing machine in it's class" with a big smile on my face.


While your hand is covering the Home Depot Rental sticker? LOL J/K


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

In discussion, I'll say all the above even rotor rooter but the invoice says C/O main...C/O kit line etc.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use augered

IE: Main line blockage augered with electric eel c, 1.25" cable and chainknocker head through c/o in basement near water heater. Opened at 50' in augered 75' in to get all the way to city sewer.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Cleared main,
> Give me some money


Ya, probably not too professional to tell them you have to "plunger" it. Lol.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I use "augered" when writing work orders, but will call the cable itself either a cable or snake; I never use 'rooter'. If you're familiar with the Australian usage of the term 'root' it kind of loses its luster; use our ever popular f-word as a comparison to the Aussie's use of 'root'. Here in Canada there's a clothing store called 'Roots' and its corporate symbol is a beaver, years ago when my sister went to the land down under wearing a sweatshirt that says "Roots" with a beaver on it, it garnered her some attention:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Rotary clear when snaking. Jet Clean when jetting.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Either "cleaned main line" or "cleared main line," depending on whether I was able to pass a full set of blades. I always refer to the tool as either the cable or the blades.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Ran* cable* through line to *restore flow*


What size cable, ?
How far out did you run, ?
What did you pull out if anything ?
Whose there a hard spot ?
How long did you warranty the job !


----------

